# New Doggie Park!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so glad I went ahead and did Bordetella for Henry and Millie so that they could attend the new dog park that just opened. Henry still hasn't gotten his tag that allows him into the park because I just got his Rabies/Bordetella yesterday. But Millie has been 3 times and LOVES it!

There is a manmade stream. The water flows down a waterfall, down the stream, and then is filtered and recirculated. This allows the dogs to drink from the stream instead of from buckets that tip over, and gives them a chance to splash around and cool down. Millie loves to beach herself in the water.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is so cool. My dog park doesn't even have a water faucet.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

More photos!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

One more photo :smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

LOVE the pics of her in the water! That is one happy dog. The one of her with her face right at the waterfall is perfect. I would have to print that and have it framed.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks like one happy dog! I'd probably have to give my dogs a try at that park if it were around here!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow that is one Fancy dog park!! Love it!! We don't have anything like that in our parks. The closest we have to water in ours is a 2 tier faucet, one that's people height and the other is a low one that has a button you push with your foot that is perfect for the dogs. I thought that was actually quite ingenious; but a stream and waterfall how cool is that!!! No pun intended!! LOL!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

wow, we don't have ANYTHING like that in Miami, or South Florida that I know of... amazing! I don't blame you for getting the vaccine - I think it is worth it for her to be able to socialize and enjoy such a wonderful environment with other friendly dogs.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Zephyr loves this park too! That waterfall is great; it's so nice to have a spot where they can drink/splash in the water, and not get muddy. I need to get some pictures!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Hopefully we will see you guys there sometime soon!  Are you taking Zephyr to the dog swim at the pool on Tuesday?


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> Hopefully we will see you guys there sometime soon!  Are you taking Zephyr to the dog swim at the pool on Tuesday?


I'm sure we'll see you there eventually! I've already been twice since it opened. Unfortunately I have class on Tuesday nights so I can't make it to the swim, but I'm trying to convince my mom to take him. He went last year and had a blast!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, that is a great looking dog park!


----------

